# Dryer repair



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

If not in correct place-please move or delete..

Have gas dryer. When starting it the drum turns but the ignitor does not glow. My wife thought the last time she used it the clothes were hotter that usual when it shut off-clothers were dry, if that is worth anything.

Suggestions??


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

It could just be a bad ignitor. It isn't too hard to replace if it is. Go to this site and you can get troubleshooting tips and even order the correct part you need. They've never failed me in the past.

http://www.repairclinic.com

Good luck!

John


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Jpollman is more than likely correct in saying it is likely the igniter. If you have a volt or multimeter available you can check it rather easily. If you have voltage going to the igniter and it's not lighting then you have a bad igniter. If you check for continuity have continuity through the igniter it is good and your problem lies somewhere else. If you do not have a meter, look at the igniter and see if you see a white line running across it somewhere. If so, that is very good indication that your igniter is broke at that spot and will need to be replaced.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Is this a great site or what? You guys are the bomb! Great advice.....as always! Hey John.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I thought mine was the igniter and it was a fuse. Be sure to check your fuses with a meter first.


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Igniter is probably the cause, but also if it's a newer model - they have a pre-igniter sensor.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION said:


> Igniter is probably the cause, but also if it's a newer model - they have a pre-igniter sensor.


Well if that's the case, you really want to get it looked at. Premature ignition can be a real drag! It looks like they may have found a solution though with that sensor. :evil::evil:

John


----------



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

White themo fuse went out in mine. Same trouble, drum turns, but no heat. Same thing on my sister's dryer no more than 3 weeks after mine. Easy fix for her since i told her to check that first. Put an ohm meter across it and it was bad. $15 later, i was good to go. This was a GE about 12 yrs old. Fuse was located about center of the whole unit in the back. An inch and a half long, 3/8 wide. Good luck with your fix.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

25 yo-ignitor burnt thru. Thanks to all for the advice and the website for sure.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

fishkram said:


> Fuse was located about center of the whole unit in the back. An inch and a half long, 3/8 wide. Good luck with your fix.


Same here, too bad I spent money on an igniter first... Oh well


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Same thing happened to one I got from a friend....turns out it doesnt ignite if you forget to put it on dry instead of fluff :SHOCKED:


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Mine is burnt thru.


----------

